# 2016-2017 WMA Deer Results report



## oldfatbubba (Dec 30, 2016)

GON'ers 

I've updated my Georgia WMA hunting results summary with results through 12/30/2016.   You can find the report HERE.  

Best Regards,
Bubba


----------



## MLCotcher (Jan 10, 2017)

Regardless of how much automation you've built into the project, this is still a tremendous amount of work! Much appreciated!


----------



## BIGABOW (Jan 15, 2017)

nice, BOTH Opportunities & Hunter numbers way down on WMA's!


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jan 29, 2017)

let's remember that 2017 results ain't complete and there are some missing figures.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Feb 16, 2017)

Can you please PM me if you saved a copy of my file from earlier Feb / late January.   I deleted it off the server and my backup is missing key data.


----------

